# OMG! Found these today in my tank! Fish are sick...



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi all. Here's what i found in my tank on the glass and walls, in the tank that has had sick fish for weeks. Obviously, I am very concerned - please help me identify this disease if you can so i get save my critters - Thanks.
























*BTW - my finger is on the same glass as the things are in that photo, but on the other side of the glass - they are about 1/16" in diameter.*
Oh, and Merry Christmas to everyone here at Cichlid-forum.
Cheers.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

BTW - These are not eggs in the photos, as far as i can tell, as there are smaller ones and some ones that are not completely round - and i have no snails or other animals except Severums(2), Corys (~20), and Congo tetras(3). These things look a lot like what's attacking one severum's pectoral, and the other severum's tail (along the tail spines) - there was film that coalesced into the white spots in each case.
What on earth are these organisms?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do they move on the glass at all?

It might be a freshwater limpet which is supposed to be harmless to fish.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Deeda. no they do not move. They do have a ever so slightly darker center, so for a while i thought they might be eggs something laid, but i have nothing in the tank like that, no live feeding - no live plants.
i've been examining them all day... 
Thanks for your help, and happy Christmas / Festivus.
BTW - I hear Santa has just 'popped up' on the radar, streaking out of the North Pole at incredible velocity.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

I checked some photos of limpets - nope, not limpets - these things are like blobs of goo.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

You said u have cories, well that's what Cory egss Loki like!


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh really! They have been rather frisky lately. Hehe. They're actually grabbing and holding each other sometimes. The blobs seem to come in twos and sometimes three, some are smaller than others, but then so are some of my corys.
Anyway, i hope you're right. 
Thanks, cichlidman14


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Usually it occurs with a waterchange, then the females
Make a t position and suck the males Sperm.she then grasp the eggs in her pectoral ins and puts them in clutches. It's happened to me a few times with my bronze.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

When I had cories, their eggs looked like that too. They seem to like laying them on the glass. Unfortunately for me, the eggs never hatched.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Definitely cory eggs. The recipe for cory eggs is live food followed by a water change with slightly cooler water. You can actually pry them off the glass with a credit card and move them. I have about 40 cory metae juveniles spread out between 2 of my tanks.


----------

